# Bike Shop that can Calibrate Quarq?



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Does anyone know of a bike shop in the Bay Area (near Redwood City / Palo Alto preferred) that has a "calibrated" weight and will calibrate a Quarq?

I'm hoping to get my Quarq calibrated, and would rather not send it back to Quarq.


----------

